
Show HN: Neatly – A simple way for teams to find their important shared files - billyattar
https://useneatly.com/
======
rahimnathwani
This looks cool. The approach (storing files in Google Drive, and adding
navigation layer on top) seems similar to
[https://youneedawiki.com/](https://youneedawiki.com/)

What other tools like this exist?

------
billyattar
Thanks! There are a lot of digital asset managers out there but none that
focus on google drive as far as I know. The closest I've seen is FYI but
that's only based on their home page.

